
Calling your web API “RESTful”? You’re doing it wrong - tn6o
https://samurails.com/web-api/calling-your-web-api-restful-youre-doing-it-wrong/
======
BerislavLopac
There is something called "Richardson maturity model", which pretty clearly
specifies different levels of "restfulness":
[http://martinfowler.com/articles/richardsonMaturityModel.htm...](http://martinfowler.com/articles/richardsonMaturityModel.html)

~~~
tn6o
Yes, I know about this model but it wasn't made by Fielding and he made his
positions pretty clear about what's RESTful and what's not.

I do agree that this model is a good set of steps to build better APIs but
then, how do you call them? RESTful Level 1 API?

My point with this article is just to call API what they are (usually just
HTTP APIs). I'm totally against the use of the REST buzzword these days since
it doesn't mean much anymore: everyone has a different view on it.

------
alistproducer2
I found this
([http://www.restapitutorial.com/lessons/whatisrest.html#](http://www.restapitutorial.com/lessons/whatisrest.html#))
to be a better explanation.

~~~
tn6o
The link you gave is pretty good. Note however, that in this article I wasn't
trying to explain in details what is REST.

What I want is more to let people know why their APIs are not RESTful so they
can use the kind of resources you gave to actually learn more about REST.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
alistproducer2
I went and found this resource as a result of reading your article. Your write
up had the intended effect :)

